# Play timer



## Kit foggy (Dec 21, 2015)

I would like a play timer so if I get home at 7 every day I can have my Tivo set to play the 6 o'clock news when I walk in.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This could probably be done using kmttg if you have a PC that's always on.


----------

